# My first feral catch



## ChiefPressler (Oct 15, 2013)

This week I got my first call to remove a hive approx. 18 feet up in a tree. The hive was actually built to a branch with exposed comb. In the middle of the night I climbed and cut it out and was successful to get most and the queen. I was able to make 5 good frames of the brood comb that was in the hive and salvage some empty comb to place. They took to the new home very well and now I will be challenged with getting them better established in the hive before winter. Feel free to offer up any advise or great ideas to help get them ready and healthy for winter.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Excellent. At night huh? How did that go, I guess with the cool weather they may have not been too agitated?

5 deep frames of salvaged brood comb is good, was it all active brood? Try to save as much straight comb for honey storage, make sure its in the correct orientation relative to gravity. Feed them back all of their honey, then feed syrup, dry sugar if necessary. Lots of TLC and hope for the best.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Why at night?


----------



## DCH (Aug 30, 2004)

We'll be attempting the same thing tomorrow evening with a colony about 20+ feet up an oak tree and built on a branch about halfway out the length of the branch. I've been pondering whether to try to cut the comb out piece-by-piece or try to cut the branch on both sides and keep all the comb attached to a small piece in an attempt to bring it down intact. Wwe don't have any frames ready to house cutout combs and the girls are bearded up pretty good on the bottom of the comb they've built.

Not sure why you decided on nighttime but we're trying the evening because most of the foragers will be back by then and it'll be cooler so they'll maybe not be so skittish.

Cheers


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

The amount of years a colony caught at night, 20 feet up a ladder, will live: less than five?
The amount of years you will be dead or a paraplegic, if you fall off a ladder catching bees at night: forever.
The value of bees hanging 20' up a tree: $100?
Your medical expenses if you fall catching the $100 of bees: $100,000?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

If you are working bees a night....you have not done it too many times before.


----------



## DCH (Aug 30, 2004)

Where's your sense of adventure? I could fall off the ladder simply cleaning out the leaves of my 2nd floor gutters or cutting limbs out of my trees. Granted, the gutter and tree aren't trying to sting me....hmmm.

Cheers


----------



## CajunBee (May 15, 2013)

You could just leave them alone. Get in your car and drive to the store to buy a jar of honey. But then again, you could get in a wreck and end up dead or a paraplegic.
Probably best to just sit on the couch eating potato chips, according to some people.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

DCH said:


> Where's your sense of adventure? I could fall off the ladder simply cleaning out the leaves of my 2nd floor gutters or cutting limbs out of my trees.


That's why I avoid yard work!


----------



## ChiefPressler (Oct 15, 2013)

haha interesting conversation...

I chose that night simply due to the fact that they were near a children's school bus stop and the folks in the area were nervous enough that the plan was to exterminate them. Being that it was a hive rather then a swarm night time was best for the obvious reasons. As for getting broke or dead, I take that chance every day going to work so I'm cool with it.

thanks for the chat, good times here and look forward to more


----------



## ChiefPressler (Oct 15, 2013)

burns375 said:


> Excellent. At night huh? How did that go, I guess with the cool weather they may have not been too agitated?
> 
> 5 deep frames of salvaged brood comb is good, was it all active brood? Try to save as much straight comb for honey storage, make sure its in the correct orientation relative to gravity. Feed them back all of their honey, then feed syrup, dry sugar if necessary. Lots of TLC and hope for the best.


they are doing great so far burns375! As of today I made them some fresh fondant with all the goodies added in (Honey B healthy, Amino B booster and some fresh honey) they went crazy over it and the population is looking great and it appears that all the brood found was hatched. Now I just have to hope they have enough population to survive winter. I will post updates


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Chief - Great job, can understand why you picked the time, but you are braver than I. LOL Ladder at night with a light and bees and me not liking heights, :no:

Let us know how they do. Great job.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

OT

Just out of curiosity, what is the correct number if bee swarm lists a person should be affiliated with? I realize that there is money in having a website, but it seems to me that the swarm lust on beesource is already a good list to be on. Having a bunch of bee swarm sites just muddies the water.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

shannonswyatt said:


> but it seems to me that the swarm lust on beesource is already a good list to be on.


To help one better understand this comment:

*Bee lust*: An insatiable covetousness of more bees, hives, and/or beekeeping paraphernalia that leads one to amass more than they can possibly maintain or has the knowledge to manage.

http://www.beesource.com/resources/elements-of-beekeeping/beekeeping-glossary/


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Yes, beeks want more swarms, but more list with swarm catchers doesn't help people with swarms connect with the catchers.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

shannonswyatt said:


> OT
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what is the correct number if bee swarm lists a person should be affiliated with? I realize that there is money in having a website, but it seems to me that the swarm lust on beesource is already a good list to be on. Having a bunch of bee swarm sites just muddies the water.


All of them.


----------

